

Codenomicon discovered another SSL flaw, this time it's GnuTLS library. - rabidus
http://mobile.eweek.com/security/security-researchers-discover-new-ssl-flaw.html

======
drodil
Codenomicon seems to be on it's way to overrule the internet.

~~~
rabidus
but in a good way.

